# SSD als Systemplatte Win 7?



## Headshot-97 (8. August 2010)

Hallo PCGHler 
ich habe eine frage also erstmal bringtes sehr viel eine SSD als Sysplatte zunehmen?und wie viel sekunden macht das ca. aus? Wenn es etwas bringt dann wollte ich fragen ob 32GB reichen oder ob 64GB besser sind?


----------



## Cey (8. August 2010)

Ich finde es bringt sehr sehr viel was das allgemeine PC-Feeling angeht. Programme öffnen sofort etc, einfach geil.

Zur Kapazität: 32GB finde ich zu wenig. Wenn du gerne noch Savegames oder gar ein ganzes Spiel installieren willst, nimm 64 GB.

Ich kann die Intel X25-V 40GB auch sehr empfehlen. Habe meine Programme auf C: installiert und Spiele und "große" Programme, die ich selten verwende und mehrere GB in ihrem Ordner laden, sowie den Ordner "Dokumente" (wo auch savegames draufsind) auf meine HDD gepackt und habe jetzt ca 10GB frei auf C.
Also reicht prinzipiell, überlege mir aber auch etwas aufzurüsten, wenngleich wiegesagt meine SSD mein System auch in der Konfiguration wirklich sehr beschleunigt.


----------



## Headshot-97 (9. August 2010)

Also 40GB reichen also nur für win7 das janschon beim installieren 20GB braucht und stimmt es dass die SSD langsamer wird wenn sie zu 80% voll ist ?
Headshot-97


----------



## Westcoast (9. August 2010)

bei älteren SSDs, muss man 20% freilassen, damit die leistung nicht einbricht. 
der controller von neuen SSDs unterstützt Autotrim, daher muss man nichts freilassen. 
das man eine HDD oder SSD nicht ganz voll knallen sollte, ist auch klar.


----------



## Headshot-97 (9. August 2010)

Das stimmt aber würden bei einer neuen SSD 32 gb als sysplatte reichen?


----------



## robbe (9. August 2010)

Würd ich nicht machen. Ich würde immer zu mindestens 64GB raten, damit wenigstens auch häufig genutze Programme installieren kann. Wirst dich wundern wie schnell der Speicherplatz dahin schwindet. 32GB sind einfach zu knapp.


----------



## Headshot-97 (9. August 2010)

Ah okay danke für die hilfe


----------



## HCN (9. August 2010)

1. Es bringt enorm viel, ganz andere Feeling was arbeiten, Installationen, kopieren angeht.

2. Win 7 braucht 14-15 gb, wenn du Ruhezustand und Auslagerungsdatei deaktivierst (letztere braucht keine Sau wenn man >= 6 GB Ram hat).

3. Je mehr desto besser, sonst passen auf kleineren Platten keine Programme mehr drauf. Selbst Nero oder PowerDVD brauchen schon je einige 100 MB, da kommt schnell was zusammen.

4. TMP, TEMP und Temporary Inet Files auf ein Ram Drive (>= 1GB), große Sachen aber mit JDownloader ziehen lassen und nicht auf dem Ramdrive speichern lassen. Wenn letzteres nämlich voll wird, lädt der IE zwar weiter runter, amEende fehlt aber was von der Datei.

5. Superfetch, Prefetch, Readyboost, Volumeschattenkopie und Defragentierung wenn nicht schon automatisch geschehen, deaktivieren (siehe Guide hier auf PCGHE). Index würde ich anlassen wenn man die Suche häufig benutzt, dauert sonst recht lange.

6. Hab mir die Corsair Force F60 gekauft, laut inet gibts die für 100 Tacken mehr auch in der 120 GB Version, wenn du willst (dann halt um die 260-280).


----------



## Own3r (9. August 2010)

Ich empfele dir auf jeden Fall eine Sandforce SSD! Die Performance ist unglaublich, aber 60GB sollte man schon haben.


----------



## Bloedfisch (9. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe 2 X G.Skill Phoenix Pro 2,5" SSD 60 GB im raid 0.
Aber die Leistung der SSD`s entspricht gerade mal ca 1ner einsigen. Nur kurzzeitig kommt das System auf gute Werte. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier bescheid.

cu


----------



## Bloedfisch (9. August 2010)

also ab 2 mb Block size kommen die SSD`s erst richtig zur geltung. Zwischen 64kb und 128kb besteht der größte Unterschied.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## HCN (10. August 2010)

@ Bloedfisch, hier macht sich dein RAID bezahlt.


Nimm besser ATTO Bench




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HCN (10. August 2010)

PS: Hier ein Profil meiner besten "Platte", Preis 30 € pro gig.

Hat eine ne Ahnung warum die Geschwindigkeit der RamDisk so stark von der Blockgröße abhängig ist? (FAT32)

Vorallem der Einbruch bei 128 kb...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloedfisch (10. August 2010)

hi,
mir ist heut was aufgefallen, als ich alle platten, bis auf die SSD`s abgeklemmpt habe und dann mit dem raid booten wollte. Das hat nicht funktioniert. Das System will nur mit meiner anderen Festplatte Booten. Aber die Programme im Autostart sind auf den SSD`s. Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Bloedfisch (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/QUOTE]

Die sind ja mal irre schnell. Kannst du bitte schreiben was für welche das sind und wofür du sie nutzt?


----------



## Iceananas (10. August 2010)

Bloedfisch schrieb:


> Die sind ja mal irre schnell. Kannst du bitte schreiben was für welche das sind und wofür du sie nutzt?



Mehrere GB/s kann nur Ramdisk sein. Schlicht gesagt zweigt man da ein Stück vom Arbeitsspeicher ab und benutzt den Speicherplatz als Festplatte. Da der Durchsatz von RAM mehrer GB/s beträgt, ist der Durchsatz natürlich gigantisch.

Leider gehen die Daten verloren, sobald der Stromanschluss weg ist.. das heißt RAMDisk ist nicht für Betriebssystem, sonder höchstens für temporäre Daten geeignet. Die Partition wird dann nach jedem Windows-Start von einem Programm gestartet.

Man muss für eine einigermaßen brauchbare Ramdisk ordentlich Arbeitsspeicher haben, am besten so 16-32 Gig  Aber die Dinger sind schön für Benchmark-Schwanzvergleiche a la "wie schnell ist eure Festplatte" ^^


----------



## HCN (11. August 2010)

> Leider gehen die Daten verloren, sobald der Stromanschluss weg ist


 
Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache, da verschwindet der ganze Temp junk automatisch. Da reichen dann auch 1-2 GB....



> Das System will nur mit meiner anderen Festplatte Booten. Aber


 
Hast du bei deiner Win7 installation darauf geachtet, ob er die Bootpartition auch auf die SSD gelegt hat?

Das Problem hatte ich nämlich auch mal und da hat er win 7 zwar auf meine SSD installiert, die Bootpartition aber auf mien RAID gepackt.


----------



## Bloedfisch (11. August 2010)

Wenn ich von der DVD boote und auf mein ssd raid 0 das Betriebssystem installieren möchte, wird mir das Raid nicht angezeigt. Also kann ich es so nicht mal installieren. Aber wenn ich jetzt von einer HDD boote, die Betriessystem DVD einlege und dann das Setup von der DVD starte, werden mir die SSD`s zum drauf installieren angezeigt. So hab ich das dann auch installiert. Aber drotzdem kann ich nach der installation im Bootmenu nicht von meinen SSD`s booten. Angezewigt werden sie. Aber boote ich von meiner HDD, wird irgendwie wärend dem Bootvorgang auf die SSD gewechselt oder so. Windowsleistungsindex zeigt mir bei der Festplatte auch eine 7,5 an, was ja nur die SSD´s sein können.Mir ist auch aufgefallen das der Windowsordner auf meiner HDD ca 10 gb groß ist und auf meinen SSD`s ca 12gb.
Grafik: Laufwerk H => SSD raid 0


----------



## Cmexxs (12. August 2010)

Mach es am besten so kaufe dir 2 32gb ssd`s diese dann in raid 0 damit solltest du hinkommen.
Ich kann garnicht genug von der Leistung bekommen, habe jetz 2 64gb SSD`s von Samsung und die Geschwindigkeit ist der Wahnsinn!! Heruntefahren dauert genau 3 Sek. und Bootlogo ist für ca. 5 Sek. da. Filme kopieren < 400mb/s


----------



## Spieler22 (12. August 2010)

Bootlogo für 5 Sek bei Win7?
Bei mir wirds mit einer SSD nichtmal angezeigt weils zuschnell geht


----------



## Bloedfisch (12. August 2010)

ich bin irgendwie zu blöd um Win7 auf ein SSD raid 0 zu installieren. Wie hat es denn bei euch funtioniert?
Ist es in ordnung, eine normale Festplatte mit Betriebssystem auf meine SSD`s zu klonen?
Aber gewisse Programme dürfen ja auf einer SSD nicht laufen, aber euf einer HDD schon. Darf man die Platte drotzdem klonen und anschließend zB. Defragmentieren deaktivieren.


----------



## mario mutant (12. August 2010)

kenn mich mit ssd nicht aus spar aber auf eben eine ssd systemplatte.
deswegen nun die frage wieso und welche programme den auf einer ssd nicht laufen sollten?


----------



## Bloedfisch (12. August 2010)

mario mutant schrieb:


> kenn mich mit ssd nicht aus spar aber auf eben eine ssd systemplatte.
> deswegen nun die frage wieso und welche programme den auf einer ssd nicht laufen sollten?



Hi Mario mutant,
für mich ist das alles auch Neuland.
Hier ein Link.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/81317-anleitung-ssd-vom-einbau-bis-zur-konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Die Festplatte mit dem Betriebssystem mit => Acronis True Image Home 2010 zu klonen, hat erfolgreich funktioniert.

Ich glaube, die Probleme die ich mit meiner Installation hatte, sind nicht auf die SSD zurückzuführen, sondern auf mein Raid 0 mit meinen SSD`s.


----------



## ZakMc (12. August 2010)

wie isn das da mit der trim-funktion im raid?


----------



## Bloedfisch (12. August 2010)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> wie isn das da mit der trim-funktion im raid?



Ich hab die Funktion noch manuell deaktiviert. Hab gehört, das es im ssd raid nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Iceananas (12. August 2010)

Bloedfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab die Funktion noch manuell deaktiviert. Hab gehört, das es im ssd raid nicht funktioniert.


Jup, TRIM funktioniert in Raid gar nicht.


----------



## ZakMc (13. August 2010)

wie sehr würde die leistung sinken ohne trim & merkt man das überhaupt?


----------



## Iceananas (13. August 2010)

Kommt auf dem Controller an. Neuere Controller beherrschen Garbage Collection, da fällt das fehlende Trim nicht so ins Gewicht. Bei anderen merkt man das doch den Leistungsabfall, sobald die SSD einmal voll beschrieben wurde.


----------



## ZakMc (14. August 2010)

ok, was kosten solche besagten controller?


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2010)

Du meinst wohl SSDs, die den Controller beinhalten 

HIER findest du eine Auswahl aller SSDs mit Sandforce Controllern.


----------



## Iceananas (14. August 2010)

Kommt natürlich auf dem Controller an.

Samsung war meines Erachtens der erste Hersteller, der Garbage Collection (GC oder Auto-Trim genannt) ins Firmware implementiert hat. Da diese SSDs schon etwas länger auf dem Markt sind als z.B. die Sandforce, bringen sie keine Top Speed mehr, allerdings sind schneller als Indilinx und auf Augenhöhe mit Intel (220/185 sind immer doch sehr ordentlich). Dafür kosten sie recht wenig, ich habe z.B. diese hier auch im Laptop eingebaut: Samsung SSD PB22-J/PM800 2.5" 128GB, SATA II (MMCRE28G5MXP-0VB) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Außerdem haben Indilinx-Controller mit neurem Firmware auch GC, die sind auch recht billig geworden, z.B.: OCZ Agility 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1AGT120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mehr dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...lche-ssds-mit-eigener-garbage-collection.html

Die Intel SSD habs angeblich auch GC, wäre auch ne gute Variante, da zwei 80 GB Postvilles zusammenzuschalten, da hat man den Nachteil der langsamen Schreibperformance weg.

Wie es mit Sandforce steht weiß ich nicht, da musst du selbst mal googlen ^^


----------



## ZakMc (15. August 2010)

ich habe da was falsch verstanden, ich dachte ihr meint extra einen raidcontroller in form einer extra karte, ich selber habe eine ssd von supertalent mit Indilinx controller. wollte halt noch eine zweite reinbauen für raid.

ab firmeware 1819 unterstürzt OCZ und supertalent Garbage Collection.

Danke


----------

